# Paste Machine for sale



## MIKEWECHSLER (May 29, 2011)

WALLPAPER PASTING MACHINE
$1,200$1,500
Listed 5 weeks ago in Kingsport, TN


*Details*

Condition
Used - Good
PM62DX DELUXE RAMCO PASTE-MASTER Stainless Steel and gear driven, complete with Aluminum Case, Folding stand, Booking Table, Locking casters, inch meter. Well, know times are tough especially after the winter, dropped the price $300 . Wish I had found one for this price, bought it new. New if you can find one, $3000, you will never regret spending your money on this tool, it will make money for you for many years. Heavy Duty, Well Engineered, never had a problem with this machine. Like having two extra men working on the job. Reason for selling: Retired, to old to hang anymore heavy vinyl. Look up the videos on how well it works.


----------



## poolguy1107 (9 mo ago)

MIKEWECHSLER said:


> WALLPAPER PASTING MACHINE
> $1,200$1,500
> Listed 5 weeks ago in Kingsport, TN
> 
> ...


Hi do you still have this for sale?


----------



## jgottschling1 (10 mo ago)

Mike, is this machine still available?


----------



## stevevaneman (2 mo ago)

If you still have, I’m interested. Steve Vaneman Hi-Country Paperworks 512-923-9159 [email protected] www.hicountrypaperworks.com


----------

